# Shakerag bucks sparing



## GAJoe (Dec 15, 2017)

I was workin close by and was able to get by just as the does were coming into the field. Sorry the images aren't better; 300+ yards in the shade.


----------



## GAJoe (Dec 15, 2017)

*The sparing*

Then the pushing started. Nothing violent just an acknowledgement of who's boss.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 15, 2017)

Nice series!


----------



## Philnlucky (Dec 23, 2017)

Nice captures.


----------



## GAJoe (Dec 23, 2017)

thanks guys!


----------



## carver (Dec 23, 2017)

Great shots Joe


----------



## GAJoe (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Dec 24, 2017)

Nice shots.


----------



## GAJoe (Dec 24, 2017)

thanks


----------

